# Hi, my name is...



## Marsha (Mar 14, 2017)

...Marsha.

I'm 23 years young and I like writing a lot. It is one of my favorite hobbies. I studied journalism. I mean I really like what I do, but the more I write, the more I thinks that this is my true passion. I'll see what the future holds.

Anyway, I mainly crime short stories and I'm looking forward to get advice on how to improve my writing. I hope I can post some of my stories here and get valuable, honest and constructive feedback.


Marsha.


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Marsha! 

Crime you say? Can I ask something about that... How do you put the clues in your shorts? Do you know who has done it and then have clues planned?


----------



## Marsha (Mar 14, 2017)

I may sounds strange, but I start from the end. I know who did it and so I plan the clues. Later on I try to weave them into the story.

For inspiration I read a lot of crime and thriller novels. A really like Lee Child and lately I read some Harlan Coben.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi Marsha, thanks for listening to my 'song', and welcome to the forum. When you have made ten posts you will see more of the forum and be able to post your own work (For some reason the spammers don't seem to get that far, don't know why, it isn't difficult). When you have posted drop me a pm (Notifications up the top) and I will reciprocate by having a look. in the meantime have a good explore, I expect you will find it easy to find ten places to comment, and hopefully find some good stuff to read, all the best, Olly.


----------



## Marsha (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Olly! I already started exploring the forum.


----------



## XanderSloan (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi!  I'm new too, just finding my way around.

I like a good Crime novel every now and then. I'm more sci-fi/fantasy orientated, especially humour, but I love the "OH!" bit of a crime novel!


----------



## The Fantastical (Mar 14, 2017)

Marsha said:


> I may sounds strange, but I start from the end. I know who did it and so I plan the clues. Later on I try to weave them into the story.
> 
> For inspiration I read a lot of crime and thriller novels. A really like Lee Child and lately I read some Harlan Coben.



Oh.... Interesting  I, myself, have a fondness for a good crime/mystery novel and I have always wondered about how crime writers weave in those little clues into their work. Thank you for answering! 

I like Lee Child but I have to admit that one of the my favorite authors is Tony Hillerman with is Joe Leaphorn series.


----------



## Marsha (Mar 15, 2017)

The Fantastical said:


> I like Lee Child but I have to admit that one of the my favorite authors is Tony Hillerman with is Joe Leaphorn series.



Nice tip! I'll check him out.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome Marsha! Once you reach ten posts you become a full member. Until then, feel free to settle in and look around. : D

I'll also mention that we have a Mentor Directory and some Challenges, Contest and Prompts  that you might want to take a look at.

Cheers!


----------

